# Hair Removal Cream



## Sanj Al Ghul (Jun 7, 2014)

Hello

Where would i be able to find some male hair removal cream in Dubai? Waxing is getting expensive now and shaving leaves my skin a mess!!!


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

Is it for the upper or nether region?


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Male hair removal cream is different to female hair removal cream how?

Dont tell me, its those pictures of handsome, smooth skinned, square jawed blokes on the box 

You do know its the same stuff in the box yes?


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Cycling shops often sell it. That said, most cyclists who do, just use ladies stuff like Veet.

No I don't as Mrs TWG has said it would be divorce if I did.


----------



## BringBackBuck8 (Sep 20, 2013)

Can you order online from here?

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Veet-Men-Hair-Removal-Creme/dp/B000KKNQBK/ref=cm_cr_pr_pb_t

The reviews are very helpful.


----------



## killerA (Feb 10, 2014)

BringBackBuck8 said:


> Can you order online from here?
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Veet-Men-Hair-Removal-Creme/dp/B000KKNQBK/ref=cm_cr_pr_pb_t
> 
> The reviews are very helpful.


Those reviews have me in tears here's part of one guys This was probably and hopefully the only time in my life I was going to wish there was a gay snowman in the kitchen which should give you some idea of the depths I was willing to sink to in order to ease the pain. The only solution my pain crazed mind could come up with was to gently ease one of the sprouts where no veg had gone before.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

killerA said:


> Those reviews have me in tears here's part of one guys This was probably and hopefully the only time in my life I was going to wish there was a gay snowman in the kitchen which should give you some idea of the depths I was willing to sink to in order to ease the pain. The only solution my pain crazed mind could come up with was to gently ease one of the sprouts where no veg had gone before.


 Me too, they are hysterical.

Good Luck OP.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

killerA said:


> Those reviews have me in tears here's part of one guys This was probably and hopefully the only time in my life I was going to wish there was a gay snowman in the kitchen which should give you some idea of the depths I was willing to sink to in order to ease the pain. The only solution my pain crazed mind could come up with was to gently ease one of the sprouts where no veg had gone before.


Hysterical, but it does go to show blokes don't read the destructions!


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

There is no male/female hair removal cream - all the same stuff.


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

Chocoholic said:


> There is no male/female hair removal cream - all the same stuff.


Well, a man is not going to buy a product that is in a pink container and box, is he?


----------



## BringBackBuck8 (Sep 20, 2013)

QOFE said:


> Well, a man is not going to buy a product that is in a pink container and box, is he?


If he's immacing his chest and fruit and veg....... he probably is the type to buy something in a pink box.


----------



## expatsue (Aug 21, 2013)

killerA said:


> Those reviews have me in tears here's part of one guys This was probably and hopefully the only time in my life I was going to wish there was a gay snowman in the kitchen which should give you some idea of the depths I was willing to sink to in order to ease the pain. The only solution my pain crazed mind could come up with was to gently ease one of the sprouts where no veg had gone before.


Thank you so much for this, it has really made my week! I haven't laughed so much in ages


----------

